# Okay E*, D* has SciFi HD!! I want it now!



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't believe that D* has SciFi HD and we do not. Did D* get an exclusive deal on this channel? Anyone?


----------



## foto_dog57 (Nov 28, 2005)

OinkinOregon said:


> I can't believe that D* has SciFi HD and we do not. Did D* get an exclusive deal on this channel? Anyone?


Sure, but are the programs being broadcast in HD? Just checking :nono:


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

...AND NESNHD!!! :nono2:  :nono: 

Reading through some of the D* threads, it doesn't look like its HD yet. Looking at next quarter for full HD. I would hope that shows like SGA and BSG which are rebroadcast on other HD channels - and look incredible I might add - would be.

I'm only going to give E* a few more months. After that, its D*...


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

foto_dog57 said:


> Sure, but are the programs being broadcast in HD? Just checking :nono:


Hard to say at this point how much HD they will have. However, Flash Gordon, Stargate and Battlestar Galactica are all being produced in HD, so no reason to think they wouldn't be broadcast as such.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Several of us have said it before... It would be great to see SciFiHD because then we could ask for it on Dish... but I find it VERY odd and interesting that there is ZERO mention of SciFiHD on the SciFi site, or the Universal site, or the NBC site... the only place that says SciFiHD exists is DirecTV.

I'm not a DirecTV basher.. new HD is good for all of us in the long run... but I have a hard time believing this isn't an in-house upconvert by DirecTV when SciFi themselves do not seem to think they have an HD feed.


----------



## Deadpool (Sep 22, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Several of us have said it before... It would be great to see SciFiHD because then we could ask for it on Dish... but I find it VERY odd and interesting that there is ZERO mention of SciFiHD on the SciFi site, or the Universal site, or the NBC site... the only place that says SciFiHD exists is DirecTV.
> 
> I'm not a DirecTV basher.. new HD is good for all of us in the long run... but I have a hard time believing this isn't an in-house upconvert by DirecTV when SciFi themselves do not seem to think they have an HD feed.


Really? I think you must have missed something then...

https://www.nbcunetworks.com/Webpage/Techspecs/ViewPublicTechSpecs.aspx?NetworkId=MjE=


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

Man, come on Dish. Hook us up.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

He Save Dave said:


> Man, come on Dish. Hook us up.


ME TOO!!


----------



## pilot305 (Oct 10, 2005)

*they Also Got Usa-hd!!!*


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Direct Tv HD now beats Dish Hd is it time for us HD lovers to jump Dish??? If Dish does not catch up by years end I think that Dish will have a high turn rate.

I sure hope Charlie keeps his promise and keep dish the HD leader.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

tomcrown1 said:


> Direct Tv HD now beats Dish Hd is it time for us HD lovers to jump Dish??? If Dish does not catch up by years end I think that Dish will have a high turn rate.
> 
> I sure hope Charlie keeps his promise and keep dish the HD leader.


Dont hold your breath...........................


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Deadpool said:


> Really? I think you must have missed something then...
> 
> https://www.nbcunetworks.com/Webpage/Techspecs/ViewPublicTechSpecs.aspx?NetworkId=MjE=


Having an HD-capable uplink, and actually broadcasting any HD programming are two completely different things. I know its early, but so far exactly ZERO broadcasts from SciFi have been in HD. None of their current series are in-season, so it will likely be some time before there is anything in HD on that channel.

I would think if they planned on broadcasting something in HD, there would be a lot more mention of it than some obscure satellite uplink specifications. You don't think they would make a big deal of Battlestar Gallactica in HD??


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Deadpool said:


> Really? I think you must have missed something then...
> 
> https://www.nbcunetworks.com/Webpage/Techspecs/ViewPublicTechSpecs.aspx?NetworkId=MjE=


Yes, I did miss that... thanks for the link. Although, what part of that page says this is an actual HD channel and is actually broadcasting anything right now?

Again, if this is real and has any HD... then it is a good thing and positive for us on Dish at some point as well since we will get it eventually.. But I am having a hard time believing that these channels would launch today and there not be some kind of announcement from the company that owns the channel.


----------



## Deadpool (Sep 22, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Yes, I did miss that... thanks for the link. Although, what part of that page says this is an actual HD channel and is actually broadcasting anything right now?
> 
> Again, if this is real and has any HD... then it is a good thing and positive for us on Dish at some point as well since we will get it eventually.. But I am having a hard time believing that these channels would launch today and there not be some kind of announcement from the company that owns the channel.


Well, SciFi so far today hasn't aired anything in HD, but USA has.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HDMe said:


> But I am having a hard time believing that these channels would launch today and there not be some kind of announcement from the company that owns the channel.


Guess NBC/Universal just doesn't want to announce it but they're there and at least USA-HD has done HD and DD5.1 today. Guess we just need to wait for Sci-Fi to get to some programming produced in HD to see what happens.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

I wanna see Monk in HD.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

I dont really consider the voom Hd channels great HD. Voom went out of business for a reason. But USA and Sci fi in HD would be very nice. 

I would bet Dish has them soon. They have to keep up with D*


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Wind_River said:


> Actually.....(in my opinion)......Voom channels have GREAT HD. The programming may not appeal to you, but it's GREAT HD.
> 
> (in my opinion).....BTN and NHL Center Ice aren't great HD because I don't watch, but I won't put them down if they are channels that you like.


Who cares about "great HD" when there's no good programming to watch? Looking at pretty pictures rather than actually watching TV seems to be a waste of time for me.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Agree, can't wait for real HD Scifi, USA, all has a few shows I would like to see in HD. Now if those idiots at History and AE get REAL HD (how bad is that stretchovision?).


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

I mean most people dont want to watch a tour of a museum and alot of the programing just repeats over and over. Not saying some people might not like it. Im saying i personally think its boring. If there was actual good programming it would be good. 
Plus i personally would rather watch usa-HD or something over any of the voom. 
I also could care less for all the sports in HD. I mean someone running up and down a football field looks that much better in HD? All that matters is who wins the game in the end anyway?

Sorry just my openion


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

Obviously more people would watch USA or Scifi than most of the Voom channels. Anyone doubt that?


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

He Save Dave said:


> Obviously more people would watch USA or Scifi than most of the Voom channels. Anyone doubt that?


I wouldn't. The only time I watched USA was when they had weekday golf before CBS took over. On the other hand, we watch Equator and Rave quiteoften.

Different stokes...


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

*More *people.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hmmm ... statistics with no source. Can I play?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes the point here is that it is a matter of choice. It is what makes people choose their content providers and it is what usually makes people change. It is not the DVRs offerings, it is not customer service, it is content that is the bottom line. "Content is King". 

D* for a long time had very little compared to E* in terms of HD.. Now they have some content to be happy about. Thats cool. I am sure it is just like when we got ESPN, ESPN2, and other channels. A lot will be SD unconverted and others will be badly encoded HD. It will be a mixed bag and over time it will improve just as the other channels have. 

I am definitely a more the better guy because I know then I will find some I like and some I don't, but I also know that there will be some leap frogging and E* will add new channels. Hopefully some I find useful like National Geographic. So for the people quickly jumping enjoy... You just might go through a lot of effort and in the end be at the same place in terms of content.


----------



## Jones07 (May 2, 2005)

Hoping to see E* steps up to the plate. 
I'm not going anywhere, I have to much time & money in E*/R5000-HD hardware. But I really really really like to have SciFi HD/USA-HD


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I watch Monk, Psych, and Dead Zone on USA. Dead Zone may or may not be back for another season. Monk and Psych are on hiatus until January.

On SciFi I watch Dr Who, Eureka, and Battlestar Galactica. Dr Who will air the last new episode of the season this Friday. Eureka just finished its season last night, and Battlestar Galactica is not back until January (except for the Razor special in November).

So... as much as I'd like to see those channels in HD... having them tomorrow isn't going to do me much immediate good.

I would spend much more time watching Voom channels than SciFi and USA during the off-season like we are in right now.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

SOMEone is broadcasting Stargate Atlantis S4 in HD as I just got a copy off of Usenet.


----------



## Jones07 (May 2, 2005)

Star Choice.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

James Long said:


> Hmmm ... statistics with no source. Can I play?


Just using common sense. If you believe more people would watch Treasure than USA then you are loco.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

Wind_River said:


> And not a waste of time for me.
> 
> How about watching a sporting event rather than watching TV? (I really don't want to put down anyone else's favorite programming. I'm not sure why there is a desire to crap on other people's favorites -- But it's the way some people "think". )


It's called insecurity because it gives a sense of power to people who have none.


----------



## RTE (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't watch things except sports if they have commericals, Monk is better on DVDs, it cuts 15 mins out of shows.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

He Save Dave said:


> Obviously more people would watch USA or Scifi than most of the Voom channels. Anyone doubt that?


Here is some data (after 5 seconds of searching)



> Eureka!Eureka, the Sci Fi Channel's new dramedy about a secret community of geniuses, averaged *4.1 million* viewers, the highest-rated series telecast in the cable network's history.


http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/2006-07-25-nielsen-analysis_x.htm

I'd hazard a guess that it is higher than any of the Voom channels - since they are only in HD. But then - there are a lot of variables (availability of voom vs scifi etc etc).

But to the core logic of this let me say this - should a nice restaurants close down to make way for McDonalds' since the clientship would be lower ? :nono2:

But I agree that it woul be good for E* to offer - CNN, USA, SciFi and other popular channels when they become available and have a decent HD lineup - if it is not at the expense of Voom.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

nataraj said:


> But to the core logic of this let me say this - should a nice restaurants close down to make way for McDonalds' since the clientship would be lower ? :nono2:


If 4/5 of the people in town chose "Family Restaurant A" over "Restaurant that only serves one flavor noodle and nothing else" ... Yes. They'd be foolish not to. If they had any business sense.

I'm not down on the people who love to watch the Treasure channel. I just think USA would be a better choice for most people. No offense to anyone who likes Treasure and all those channels but IMO they are a waste.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

RTE said:


> I don't watch things except sports if they have commericals, Monk is better on DVDs, it cuts 15 mins out of shows.


Dude this is why you have a DVR. i want to see shows when they are in season not wait a year for them to come out on DVD. I never watch commercials. NEVER. i always start at least 30-45 minutes in or on a 30 minute program wait till its almost done then i have a nice line up of shows every night during the season so i start a little late with the first one then by the time im done the next one is half over so i can skip commercials in it.

What is the point of a DVR if you never use it to skip commercials or watch pre recorded stuff?


----------



## RTE (Aug 26, 2007)

ibooksrule said:


> What is the point of a DVR if you never use it to skip commercials or watch pre recorded stuff?


To record movies off premium channels without commercials. There isn't any season to TV shows. You can watch a whole season in a weekend with DVDs. I don't sit there fast-forwarding my fingers off. To each his own.

And everyone can jump to Direct first thing in the morning, to each his own. That is free enterprise at work.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

Well i dont either. there is a little skip button you hit it a couple times and boom your through the commericals and back to TV. Yes i know you can watch a whole season on a weekend but not every show on Tv brings there show to DVD soon after. Im still waiting on shows i use to watch.

I would never go back to D* Anyone who thinks D is better because they have more HD let me tell you their HD is not that great i compared side by side and D has more noise in the picture then did E. But on some channels it was impossible to tell.

My biggest complaint was with E i can record 3 things at once and although the E DVR is not a tivo it is far far better then D* HD DVR they have. The user interface sucks and its just not as nice as the E. Although i still miss the 711 user interface that was different then what they have now but they did not keep it. TIvo still has the best but now there is no TIvo for either D or E.

Each his own i guess


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Yes the point here is that it is a matter of choice. It is what makes people choose their content providers and it is what usually makes people change. It is not the DVRs offerings, it is not customer service, it is content that is the bottom line. "Content is King".
> 
> D* for a long time had very little compared to E* in terms of HD.. Now they have some content to be happy about. Thats cool. I am sure it is just like when we got ESPN, ESPN2, and other channels. A lot will be SD unconverted and others will be badly encoded HD. It will be a mixed bag and over time it will improve just as the other channels have.
> 
> I am definitely a more the better guy because I know then I will find some I like and some I don't, but I also know that there will be some leap frogging and E* will add new channels. Hopefully some I find useful like National Geographic. So for the people quickly jumping enjoy... You just might go through a lot of effort and in the end be at the same place in terms of content.


Ron:

what you say is true to a point. If dish does not get open up its pocket book and buy more HD programs come January Dish may have a hugh turn rate.

The ATT&T buy out may be dish only hope to get the capital needed to stay in the HD game.


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

He Save Dave said:


> Obviously more people would watch USA or Scifi than most of the Voom channels. Anyone doubt that?


+1


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

tomcrown1 said:


> Ron:
> 
> what you say is true to a point. If dish does not get open up its pocket book and buy more HD programs come January Dish may have a hugh turn rate.
> 
> The ATT&T buy out may be dish only hope to get the capital needed to stay in the HD game.


Forgive him Father, he knows not what he speaketh.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ibooksrule said:


> I dont really consider the voom Hd channels great HD. Voom went out of business for a reason. But USA and Sci fi in HD would be very nice.
> 
> I would bet Dish has them soon. They have to keep up with D*


Sure they will when "the price is right"!.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

He Save Dave said:


> If 4/5 of the people in town chose "Family Restaurant A" over "Restaurant that only serves one flavor noodle and nothing else" ... Yes. They'd be foolish not to.


Its ridiculous to claim 15 channels of voom show only one type of show.

In any case, I definitely prefer the eclectic mix of Voom to pedestrian stuff from USA.



> If they had any business sense.


They probably have a deal for all Voom channels together .... And I guess a billionaire has better business sense than some of us who post here


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

nataraj said:


> Its ridiculous to claim 15 channels of voom show only one type of show.
> 
> In any case, I definitely prefer the eclectic mix of Voom to pedestrian stuff from USA.
> 
> They probably have a deal for all Voom channels together .... And I guess a billionaire has better business sense than some of us who post here


You got lost. Its cool. I won't resort to personally bashing anyone back though.

I'll just note that times have changed. Voom isn't the only thing out there anymore. Dish needs to change with the times or get left behind. Progress is a _good _thing.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I am a D* sub now but once had E*. I'd really like to be able to subscribe to both services...

Anyway, I too thought D* had "invented" Sci-Fi HD in order to have an exclusive channel, until I saw that C-band info. Still, nothing is in HD yet, and even the "bug" in the lower right does not mention that it is an HD channel.

Evidently Sci-Fi is not totally hardware-ready for HD. The channel does look a lot better than the SD version, however.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

He Save Dave said:


> I wanna see Monk in HD.


Doesn't UNIHD carry the newer seasons of Monk in HD???


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

Son of a B*!$&!

That's another push to get me to go back to DTV.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

HDMe said:


> I'm not a DirecTV basher.. new HD is good for all of us in the long run... but I have a hard time believing this isn't an in-house upconvert by DirecTV when SciFi themselves do not seem to think they have an HD feed.


Are you seriously thinking that DirecTV is creating a fake HD channel?

Have you read any other forums?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is very little confirmation of Sci-Fi in HD.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Jerry G said:


> Are you seriously thinking that DirecTV is creating a fake HD channel?
> 
> Have you read any other forums?


Well, DirecTV already admitted plans of upconverting one of the SD channels and counting it as an HD channel, when that channel said they had no plans of coverting to HD in the near future, so what makes you think they won't do it for more than one channel.

Until there is content on that channel in true HD... or the very least the channel issues a release saying they are now in HD and list programs they plan on broadcasting in HD, there is reason for suspicion.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

grooves12 said:


> Well, DirecTV already admitted plans of upconverting one of the SD channels and counting it as an HD channel, when that channel said they had no plans of coverting to HD in the near future, so what makes you think they won't do it for more than one channel.
> 
> Until there is content on that channel in true HD... or the very least the channel issues a release saying they are now in HD and list programs they plan on broadcasting in HD, there is reason for suspicion.


Link for that admitted plan since I don't recall seeing it, what channel will D* be doing that for?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jerry G said:


> Are you seriously thinking that DirecTV is creating a fake HD channel?
> 
> Have you read any other forums?


I don't live in the DirecTV forums since I don't have DirecTV... but I have read enough threads to see that no one has reported seeing any HD on SciFiHD. I have seen several reports of HD on USAHD, though.

I also had seen where DirecTV had proposed "placeholders" upconverting some SD to have a channel set aside for whenever an HD channel actually announced, but never saw definitive plans to do that. I thought the Weather Channel was one mentioned, but I could be remembering wrong there.

My main point was that it seemed like the Web sites of these new HD channels would be touting their new HD to let people know it was out there. Outside of these online forums, who else knows about any of these new channels?

To be fair.. I've checked around, and can't find HBO/SHO/Starz or any of the new DirecTV HD channels having modified their Web sites yet to acknowledge new channels... but we have heard of some actual HD on at least some of the new channels... so it sounds like a mixed bag here where perhaps DirecTV is the first to carry some of these channels and the Web sites are way behind in being updated.

We also know, for instance, that the recent fire that took out History/A&E/NFL Network resulted in those networks themselves upconverting their SD signal for a while before getting back on the air with real HD... so that's another precedent set for having an "HD" channel that isn't putting up any HD for a bit.

DirecTV customers themselves haven't confirmed seeing any HD on SciFiHD as yet... so whether or not it is a DirecTV upconvert or perhaps a SciFi provided upconvert... it would appear nothing to jump up and down about as yet.


----------



## darekd (Oct 11, 2006)

Species: The Awakening is right now on SciFiHD in true HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

darekd said:


> Species: The Awakening is right now on SciFiHD in true HD.


I saw this mentioned on another forum earlier too... the first actual HD sighting on SciFi HD since it launched.

I still am surprised by SciFi and other channels not making a bigger deal out of this. It's like they want it to be a secret or something. IF these channels had come out with more support for themselves, frankly it would have helped the folks like me who were doubting and wondering if these DirecTV announcements were real or not.

I'm still not running for DirecTV because I am confident Dish will get to me what I want and any advantage either company has will be short... so it is nice to start hearing of actual HD on these channels to qwell the "are they HD" discussions.

It's just really strange none of the new channels lately have had any fanfare pumping themselves... Everything has come from DirecTV making announcements, or Dish as well for the channels they have launched.


----------



## ChrisR (Sep 23, 2006)

I think D* caught A LOT of programmers off guard and unprepared when their PR guy came out last spring and announced a very specific line-up of channels that would be offering HD channels on their satellite service (sorry I don't have the link to that press release, I know it's buried here!). I recall reading the next day how representatives of networks like The Weather Channel, Sci-Fi and others were saying, "Huh? We don't have an HD channel and we hadn't planned to launch one anytime soon!" D* must have some have arranged some very expensive and exclusive agreements with a bunch of networks to get some sort of HD feeds delivered through their service and distributed to their customer base. Mere speculation here, but I think there's some truth in it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ChrisR said:


> I think D* caught A LOT of programmers off guard and unprepared when their PR guy came out last spring and announced a very specific line-up of channels that would be offering HD channels on their satellite service (sorry I don't have the link to that press release, I know it's buried here!). I recall reading the next day how representatives of networks like The Weather Channel, Sci-Fi and others were saying, "Huh? We don't have an HD channel and we hadn't planned to launch one anytime soon!" D* must have some have arranged some very expensive and exclusive agreements with a bunch of networks to get some sort of HD feeds delivered through their service and distributed to their customer base. Mere speculation here, but I think there's some truth in it.


Here's the PR from back in January where they started to list channels, http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=948332&highlight= . Sci-Fi and TWC were listed in that release under the section where it said D* had *"DIRECTV also announced today that it currently has signed agreements, or agreements in principle, with more than 70 major networks including:"* I don't honestly think that D* would make a statement like that with actually never having talked to any programmer, do you? I also didn't see anywhere that these channels were exclusive to D* and since SD versions are available to others I don't think they will be.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

darekd said:


> Species: The Awakening is right now on SciFiHD in true HD.


... imagine that.


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's the thing for me...When I signed up with DISH I was told all of my locals were avail in HD through the Satalite. After the installer left I found out that wasn't true. My FOX channel is only avail OTA with DISH, but DTV now offers ALL of my locals in HD.

I called DISH recently and asked when we would get USA or SciFi in HD and was told no one would be offering those in HD anytime soon. Now DTV offers both. I don't watch a lot on SciFi, but my wife and I watch Monk, Psych, and Burn Notice on USA.

At this point I feel like DISH is a used car salesman and if I don't see results by the end of the year I'm going to DTV.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I also had seen where DirecTV had proposed "placeholders" upconverting some SD to have a channel set aside for whenever an HD channel actually announced, but never saw definitive plans to do that. I thought the Weather Channel was one mentioned, but I could be remembering wrong there.
> My main point was that it seemed like the Web sites of these new HD channels would be touting their new HD to let people know it was out there. Outside of these online forums, who else knows about any of these new channels?
> To be fair.. I've checked around, and can't find HBO/SHO/Starz or any of the new DirecTV HD channels having modified their Web sites yet to acknowledge new channels... but we have heard of some actual HD on at least some of the new channels... so it sounds like a mixed bag here where perhaps DirecTV is the first to carry some of these channels and the Web sites are way behind in being updated.


In case this thread has not been rendered moot by HD showing up on Sci-Fi HD last night, for the record it is the Weather Channel that is upconverted from SD to HD, but they are doing it themselves, not D*. The PQ is much better than the SD channel, of course, and the graphics that fill in the "Weather on the 8's" segment do appear HD and look very good. I'm not sure if any other HD programs have shown up on TWC yet or not.

I would imagine the new channels are saving most of their promotions until more people can get them.

The new premium movie channels definitely show HD content and the image is superb.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

paulman182 said:


> In case this thread has not been rendered moot by HD showing up on Sci-Fi HD last night, for the record it is the Weather Channel that is upconverted from SD to HD, but they are doing it themselves, not D*. The PQ is much better than the SD channel, of course, and the graphics that fill in the "Weather on the 8's" segment do appear HD and look very good. I'm not sure if any other HD programs have shown up on TWC yet or not.


Watch TWC at 7 to 8PM weeknights (repeated 11-midnight) they have to shows that are in HD, not upconverts.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> In case this thread has not been rendered moot by HD showing up on Sci-Fi HD last night, for the record it is the Weather Channel that is upconverted from SD to HD, but they are doing it themselves, not D*. The PQ is much better than the SD channel, of course, and the graphics that fill in the "Weather on the 8's" segment do appear HD and look very good. I'm not sure if any other HD programs have shown up on TWC yet or not.
> 
> I would imagine the new channels are saving most of their promotions until more people can get them.
> 
> The new premium movie channels definitely show HD content and the image is superb.


I agree we have watched many movies in HD on the new Starz channels also the graphics on the TWC's weather on the 8's are great and are completely different than the ones on the sd side so it is not just a upconverted channel. 
I am sure more HD content will be added to all these new channels in the future
It is really great getting these new channels from the beginning and it will be fun to watch them grow.


----------



## fredpb (Aug 30, 2007)

I am a new subscriber to E* HD. I have six months free programming for HD.
I hope there will be new HD channels (PPV and sports don't count) by the end of the year. I hope, in general, HD programming will expand at all levels in 2008.
If satellite providers think I am going to pay for what they have now when my six months are up, they are mistaken.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you are a new subscriber to Dish... you may have a programming commitment to a minimal level in order to have been entitled for that free 6 months... so you might be "stuck" for 18 months (12 beyond the free 6 months).


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

Bionic Woman, Stargate Atlantis and Flash Gordon were all in HD tonight on SciFi HD. I imagine the prospects are good for Battlestar Galactica: Razor to be in HD next month too.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Cool. Anyone notice if Dr Who was at least in 16x9 widescreen? I know it isn't shot in HD... but it is widescreen when you buy the DVDs... so I was curious if SciFiHD aired it that way tonight. Final episode of the season so it wouldn't surprise me if they didn't get that one, but I figured I'd ask anyway.


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

HDMe said:


> Cool. Anyone notice if Dr Who was at least in 16x9 widescreen? I know it isn't shot in HD... but it is widescreen when you buy the DVDs... so I was curious if SciFiHD aired it that way tonight. Final episode of the season so it wouldn't surprise me if they didn't get that one, but I figured I'd ask anyway.


Unfortunately, it was letterboxed, but the quality of the video was very good anyway. Much better than the SD channel.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

monetnj said:


> Unfortunately, it was letterboxed, but the quality of the video was very good anyway. Much better than the SD channel.


Figured that one might not make it since it was the end of the season... but maybe SciFiHD will be able to air next season properly since that is not going to come to the US until next Spring/Summer.


----------

